# Multiple Season Pass



## ddillard (Aug 23, 2005)

I would like the ability to set up more than one season pass for the same show.

There are several shows that I watch that I have pretty high on my season pass list because I never want to miss new episodes and I also record the new episodes at higher quality I also enjoy seeing some of the repeats of the shows but do not want them to record at high quality nor do I want then to necessarily drop something else from recording that is lower in the list.

Right now I am getting around this by setting up a season pass with high quality recording and setting it to first run only and placing it in its proper place in the season pass manager, then setting up a wishlist with a lower quality recording for repeats and placing it lower on the list, which works our fine for most shows. The problem is that with the wishlists it will often record other shows that have the same words in the title that I am definitly not interested in seeing. A good example is Cold Case, the wishlist also records Cold Case Files which I do not want to see.

I just think it would be nice to be able to set it up so that I can do two SP for the same show as follows.

Season pass spot 2 Cold Case -CBS - Hight Quality- First Run Only
Season pass spot 19 Cold Case - CBS - Basic Quality - Repeats

This way It would always record the first run and would record the repeats only if there was nothing else recording.


And in typing this I just thought of another suggestion. The ablility to set up a season pass so that it is not channnel dependant. So instead of having to set up one season pass for CBS and another for the same show on TBS to be able to have a choice of any channel when setting up the season pass.


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

More that one SP per show on the same channel would be useful.

For the moment the best I can offer is a hint to help narrow down your wishlist.
If you change it from a Title Wishlist for "Cold Case" to a Keyword Wishlist for "Cold Case "Kathryn Morris" that should keep it from recording Cold Case files.

But it would certainly be easier if you could just set a second season pass.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

What you could do is make a wishlist for the show on first run and repeats to catch ALL the shows.

Then make a regular season pass w/ high quality, first run only, and set it 1 higher on the list.

It should hit that one first and catch the first run in those settings, then during repeasts, miss that first one and get caught by the 2nd one.


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

Another way to control the ARWL problem is to add a category to the WL. It won't help if the bad matches are in the same category, but it will often help. I've done that in the past.


----------

